# Anyone remember this post/dog?



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I saved the picture when it was posted because it really interested me, but I can't remember the post it was from. Does anyone remember this dog? I would LOVE to see how it is maturing. Color is intriguing.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't recognize it, but isn't there a way to trace photos back on the interwebs?


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I tried an image search using a number of different image search engines. No dice.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Did you do a search for threads related to "color". Seems it might fit there. Don't remember the picture, but what an adorable puppy.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for helping try to find it. I did some searching and will continue. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I remember the picture and was intrigued as well. I'd like to see an update too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Curtis said:


> Thanks for helping try to find it. I did some searching and will continue.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Was this from a thread you posted in? If so try looking back thru your post history, might ring a bell.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't remember the thread, but that is a dark sable puppy with a large white patch on his chest. Not uncommon. Looks like he might have some white toes too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Nigel said:


> Was this from a thread you posted in? If so try looking back thru your post history, might ring a bell.


Nigel, you are so darned smart! I hope that works. Now we're all intrigued.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I remember that thread! I'm almost positive it was one of HiedieGSD (her username is something like that, it may be HiedieGSDS or something sorry... I don't remember for sure) she was asking how faulty that was (the white) and if it would go away. But I might be wrong. I don't really know how to spell Hiedie either lol so that is probably spelled wrong! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/308041-white-spotting.html


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Jaxx's mom said:


> I remember that thread! I'm almost positive it was one of HiedieGSD (her username is something like that, it may be HiedieGSDS or something sorry... I don't remember for sure) she was asking how faulty that was (the white) and if it would go away. But I might be wrong. I don't really know how to spell Hiedie either lol so that is probably spelled wrong!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great memory! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Courtney said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/308041-white-spotting.html


Thanks you so much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

